
When the 'S' in HTTPS also stands for shady - jser
https://www.engadget.com/2017/03/31/when-the-s-in-https-also-stands-for-shady/
======
Piskvorrr
TL;DR: Users have been conditioned to think HTTPS means "legit site", the sky
is falling.

